

Ask HN: Hacker community legal needs? - wkd415

I'm about to graduate law school, and I'm considering starting my own firm that would target digital technologies, specifically, hackers, startups, programmers, and e-business in general.  While I profess I'm a bit of a closet hacker myself, I'd still be interested in your needs as a community. Thanks.
======
ColinWright
I've no official standing here - I'm just a regular user - but I'd appreciate
it if the title included some clue as to the question. Could you edit it?

~~~
wkd415
Thanks! Missed that little tidbit.

